# A Win-WIN situation and you all can help...



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Fellow HT Members... As many of you may or may not know, our good friend and HT Member in good standing WIN43 ( Jerry Gill ) has been diagnosed with Leukemia. He is undergoing treatment to battle his illness, but it will take a lot of money to do that. Bill Hall came up with a great idea to help him offset those costs, even if only in a very small way, it is our pleasure to announce the following....

*We are having a WIN43 Raffle ! ! ! *

Lot’s of folks get sick so you may ask why?? Simply put, Jerry is HT family of the finest kind and if this happened to any of us he would be first in line to help. This effort will be a donation centered affair with a thank-you raffle for some great prizes. We have a Grand Prize and 3 Runner-Up Prizes. We will post pictures of these prizes in the next day or two. Here they are...

*Grand Prize* - The entire set of 13 Nurora '37 Ford Rodsters (every color available), complete with tjet chassis, wheels, and tires. These have been generously donated by Hobbytalk Member Tom Stumpf a.k.a. tomhocars. Some assembly required, but this is indeed a truly GRAND PRIZE. (thanks Tom)

*Runner-Up Prize #1* - 6 Ready to Run JL Slot Cars. Dennis Sieck a.k.a. partspig and proprietor of Partspig.com is donating these. Oink’n Good Stuff ! ! (thanks PP)

*Runner-Up Prize #2* – 2 Bobzilla Originals. Bob Hovendick a.k.a. bobhch or simply Zilla.. has donated these. (thanks bob) These are sure to please any collector. 

*Runner-Up Prize #3* – 2 Nuther Dave Originals. From yours truly (me) Dave Martin tjd241. I hope ya like’em dirty. 


_*Okay… How will this work??*_

*PLEASE REMEMBER *that this whole thing is focused on giving!!! Please also rest assured that nobody involved with this is receiving so much as a nickel and are not eligible to participate. Even the shipping is being covered by a donation from Dave Scott ( a.k.a. Coach61 of HOHT fame). The raffle is a fun way to thank everyone for giving. It's always a nice bonus to get a little something back when you give!!!! :thumbsup:

*With this in mind the rules are simple and few... *...This is going to run start to finish for approximately 3 weeks. There will be no physical “tickets”, but for purposes of doing a drawing for these prizes we’ll refer to them as tickets or chances. Tickets can be reserved by PM or by email only. I am the point man for tickets. You simply contact me and let me know what you want to reserve. At that point you must give me your email address, full name, and Hobbytalk ID. The cost will be $10 per chance (or ticket). When you reserve your tickets I will enter your name onto a list on a first come first serve basis. For each $10 donated you will be entered on the list once. I will confirm your donation and at that time I will give you my mailing address. You will then (quickly) mail a check or money order made payable to me for the amount you have reserved. 

*DO NOT WAIT, MAIL YOUR DONATION ! DO IT NOW! ... but not cash... PLEASE!!... Cash gets lost , cash gets swiped... I have none to replace it.. simple as that. Checks & Money Orders... take yer pick.. they are traceable and replaceable. *

We do not have the luxury of endless time here. Your order does not become official until your donation is physically received. As I receive the donations I will check you off the list and confirm your donation was received. When the due date is reached a simple name-to-number (ticket) assignment will be established using the list. Single tickets will be created from the list. If you donated $10 you have 1 ticket or chance, $20 gives you 2, $40 is 4, etc -etc, you get the drift. The individually numbered tickets will be put in a hat, mixed extremely thoroughly, and my lovely wife will draw the names of the 4 winners. The Grand Prize will be drawn first from the hat giving everyone a shot and then be followed by the other 3 drawings. As soon as I know the names I will post them on this thread. 

*The drawing is scheduled for Sunday March 28th.*

Time limits for this Big Event You ask? … Starts today 3/8/2010 !!!!

*All orders must be sent to me (PM or email) by Monday March 22nd at the latest. *

*Payments without exception have to be in my hot hand by end of business day Friday March 26th. *

*Thanks for letting us get in front of you for this. We appreciate your help big time! *

*Thanks for the sticky Hank !!!!*


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Tom, Pig, Zilla, Coach and TJ. I salute you!! Its guys like you that make HT what it is!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Actually KD.....*

This was Bill Hall's idea. :thumbsup::thumbsup: ... I needed to give that credit in Post 1 above and forgive me Bill!!.... I am going right up there now to rectify my glaring omission. nd


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's no surprise. Bill already has my respect!!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Awesome concept, prizes, and most definitely for a deserving individual!!! Hats off to all you guys!!! I'm in ND, but I have to be sure the resources are there before I commit officially! :thumbsup:


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Paypal?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Nuther: Unlike any uther.*

Thanks just the same...but...Tish tosh and poppycock!

T'was merely a thought. Given the fact that the HT troops have rallied to many a cause by donating their time, cars, parts and cash to give to this or that foundation; I posed the question to Nuther..."Why couldnt we use our powers to help a slotbrother directly?" 

Dont let the man behind the curtain fool you for one minute. I made a tiny scribble picture on a napkin...Nuther Dave is the one who provided the technicolor and produced this epic. By seflessly gathering the forces that be, orchestrating the minucia and in general doing all the dirty work; he has fleshed things out and brought this idea to life.

Credit where credit is due...take a bow Nuther, (before we have to make ya!)

Tom, Dennis, Zilla, and Coachy...y'all better do the same. 

I am in awe.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks good Nuther! Working on the pics right now!:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Can we do PAYPAL?????????????????


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Come one, come all!!!! Jerry has been a great HobbyTalk member (he even bought a HT hat!) and has always stepped up to help others. Let's all pitch in and give a hand to Jerry.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hats off to you guys.i am in if i can make some bread this week.haven't been workin much but i will pitch in if i can.great idea and hats off to all involved!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Don't kill me here... BUT...*

*Paypal I cannot do.* I'm sorry if that is inconvenient or prevents anyone (certainly not my intent), but I just don't deal with them. Honestly... We don't need them syphoning a cut anyways. This is all for Jerry. nd


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

3 Cheers for the gang, I thought this was the best idea we have all had in a long time. Jerry has been a cornerstone of the Board, HOHT since I have been on here. He has always been front and center to help a brother out. I'm in Good Job Guys! and WOW awesome prizes they can't be beat!


Dave


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

pm sent i,m in !! just need an address. i,m sure your pretty busy right about now.yes coach good idea and greater cause! i can feel a ground swell building right about now!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Let's get this party started...*

Raffle on baby!!!!! :woohoo: 

I just sent the pictures of the Zilla cars for the raffle to Nuther. This is such a good cause and was no problem for me to let go of a couple fun cars to help out our good buddy Jerry (win43).

Now it is up to everyone out there in HobbyTalk Land. I put my heart and soul into these builds. Making them and letting them go to new homes is always fun for me too.  To who ever wins these Bobzilla creations I hope you have as much fun racing them as I did when bringing them to life.

Bob...nobody is a looser in this raffle but, some will have bragging rights...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Grand Prize is all 13 w/chassis and wheels/tires...*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Runner Up 1*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Runner Up 2*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Runner Up 3*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Critics Agree...*


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Hey if we donate thru Paypal and do it as a 'gift' there isnt a fee. That'd be my preferred method.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Please... Checks or Money Orders....*

Thanks for asking Grunge... I'm sorry I just don't do paypal. Perhaps I'm a bit old school, but that's what we're doing. In this particular instance, it's a simple effort to help a great friend of ours. If anyone wants to participate and you can't/don't write checks, then Money Orders work... They are sold at US Post Office counters nationwide (where we mail our little cars to eachother), tons of supermarkets, banks, convenience stores, just a bunch of places. Again thanks for asking and I hope you and any other paypal-ers can find some way to participate... this really is a good cause. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

nd,
Email sent! Thanks to all!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I tell ya Double R....*

I'm proud to see the way guys have stepped up. It's downright inspiring. :wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I do plan to participate for sure. Its just a question of paypaling immediately or sending a check over the weekend is all.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

My check went out yesterday>
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*You guys rock...*

Plain and simple. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

This is a really nice thing you guys are doing.

You can beat this Jerry. Take my word for it, I know first hand. I'm beating it you can too. Fight the good fight.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

TO ALL CONCERNED!

Please be advised that David aka tjd241 has experienced some technical difficulties and is currently with out internet service....or any electrical service for that matter. It would appear that powerlines and house meters cannot withstand a tree crashing through them. 

Nuther Dave is currently roughing it, so your patience in this matter is greatly appreciated. Shouldnt be too awfully long and everything will be back to normal.

Many Thanx.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i can testify to that!! saturday nite here in r.i./ mass was a pretty good storm.4/5/ inches of rain in a short time and mix in 10 hours of wind gusts up to 60/70 mph.drove around the hood a saw more trees down in a long long time!82 wiskey thanx for adding that! tjd envelope is on ot,s way.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks Bill...*

Pluggin stuff in (finally)... Thanks to electrician Tony Cofrances. :thumbsup: BIG storm, BIGGEST wind I've seen here probably (ever). 2 days without power and an uninvited Maple STILL over-stayin it's welcome. Suprised that even though power went down... Phone land line never did despite the aforementioned heavy assed Maple still laying on the lines... and the pole-to-house wires on the ground (cable too). Both back up at least for now though... will catch up shortly. , so needless to say.... *THE SHOW MUST GO ON even though we are experiencing technical difficulties*... 










*.... Don't forget to get an email to me to order your tickets!!!*

btw... if yer driving around the neighborhood... feel free to stop by and oh yeah... *bring your chainsaw!!!!* :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Chainsaw? Did someone say Chainsaw...Buhahahahaha*

Nuther I will send these guys right over after they get done cutting up this bunny. He wouldn't buy any tickets so,......Rrrrrr, rrrr, rrrr 



















Bob...Welcome to the Nebraska Chainsaw Masacure baby...zilla


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bob, if it wasn't obvious before, YOU ARE MENTALLY COMPLETELY TWISTED! Too funny.


Split...... they're not really going to hurt the rabbit, are they? ..... Poster


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG!!! When I look at a pink bunny and wonder what chassis will fit under it I think I have a problem.... :freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm seeing a 440x2...or some Super G action...

...she'll be a bit nose heavy, so your gonna need some downforce to keep Bunny upright


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those big ears should create some downforce  RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

maybe some fangs


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Anyone can have a normal bunny but, why? "Beats" me...*



SplitPoster said:


> Bob, if it wasn't obvious before, YOU ARE MENTALLY COMPLETELY TWISTED! Too funny.
> 
> 
> Split...... they're not really going to hurt the rabbit, are they? ..... Poster


It runs great with some white Penn Valley Tires in the back but, isn't even close to beeing done. When good bunnies go bad is the theme I'm going with on this one. 

Alot of carefull cutting was done on this Wallgreens pullback bunny body. I trimmed up the inside of the head to let the pickups & front tires move freely, cut a bunch off under the rear feet ( used a Sharpie to mark the chassis width ) with a Dremel and a Saw Blade....Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz take that little rabbit. I ended up making lots of relief cuts and then pulling out the mass with a pair of needlenose pliers.

The rear post ended up getting completly removed and some material was also removed for toplate gear clearance, I saved a 1/8 scrap of the rear post and used it as a spacer up front on the original front post with a longer front screw now. I will have to goop around the head to hold it on as the trimming of the head for the pickups made it loose in front a little. It should be an easy fix.





































This body works great on the track and doesn't get held up in the gaurdrail at all. Oh sure track cleanup might be a little messy now....hahahaahaha It will need a rear screwpost to keep the rear end from Hopping around too.

Going downstairs to Zilla-ize this Wabbit in just a bit with the 3 Barneys...

Just a little Easter present for Win to Cheer him up when he gets home. 

Bob...yes Split they are going to :beatdeadhorse: work this Wabbit over pretty hard...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't feel so bad now!! Nice bunny chopping there Bob... Here bunny bunny... zilla!!! :thumbsup: :lol: BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!! :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joez is probably drooling all over his keyboard, praying you send him this glorious pink car. lmao


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*To anyone still planning on reserving tickets...*

Only 6 days left until the cut-off day ! !  ... Still plenty of time but it is getting closer. (Mon March 22nd) and...

Remember.... Ticket orders must be paid for prior to the drawing in order to take part in the drawing. Deadline for payments is Friday March 26th... so don't delay.... mail today!!!!:wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pure Zilla ... in full tilt! 

Love it!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Jerry, Be Well Soon!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Saturday is for bunny buisness...*



videojimmy said:


> Pure Zilla ... in full tilt!
> 
> Love it!


The madness is just now getting ready to start Jimmy...ahhahaahah










With the carrot in place it is now time to finish this bad bunny...Buhahahaahaha :devil:

This is going on one of those overpowered JL chassis so, it can handle this heavy load...I hope?

Bob...this ones for you Jerry...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This Monday Midnight Is The Order Deadline...*

*Mon March 22nd is D-Day...*

Please Remember.... For the sake of fairness, with no exceptions, ALL ticket orders *must* be paid for prior to the drawing in order to take part in the drawing. If you ordered tickets and did not send me a check or money order please get that moving in my general direction *QUICKLY*.... _Deadline for payments is Friday March 26th... so don't delay.... mail today!!_ Thank you everyone... great job. :wave:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't the carrots go in the other end???


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bunnies don't like to move with a carrot in front of them, they just sit there and eat it. Now in the other end... :freak: It'll run like a scared T jet!!! :lol:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Hahahaha. I stand corrected!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> *Mon March 22nd is D-Day...*
> 
> Please Remember.... For the sake of fairness, with no exceptions, ALL ticket orders *must* be paid for prior to the drawing in order to take part in the drawing. If you ordered tickets and did not send me a check or money order please get that moving in my general direction *QUICKLY*.... _Deadline for payments is Friday March 26th... so don't delay.... mail today!!_ Thank you everyone... great job. :wave:


Just talked to Jerry and had a great slot car and friendly chat! Jerry said his Wife & Him were both very moved by what everyone is doing for them here on this Raffle on HT. 

Told him about this bunny car build up to cheer him up for Easter. Also told him where I stuck the carrot. lol The Carrot had to be shortened as it was making this thing hop, hop, hop. I do want it to be able to run well as Jerry said he will be working on a door track after he gets home.

Bob...back to my bunny now...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I gope it isn't too late. PM coming your way.

Great bunch here. None better i'm seeing.:thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

[










I just showed the wife what I was laughing at and she said you guys have a warped sence of Humor. I told her that she just doesn't know what's funny:wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*No Joe>>> It"s Not Too Late ! !*

You have all day Sunday and all day Monday the 22nd (till Midnight). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

But Remember.... For the sake of fairness, ALL ticket orders *must* be paid for prior to the drawing in order to take part in the drawing. If you ordered tickets and did not send me a check or money order please get that moving *QUICKLY*.

I have sent out return confirmations for every payment I received... _The deadline for payments is Friday March 26th... Don't Delay.... Mail Today!!_ Thanks! :wave:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jerrys bunny project...*

This Playboy bunny is going to be sitting on the bunnies back. It will get a hole drilled an a thermostat plastic coated wire to secure here in place with some Superglue from the inside as well as the outside. The carrot she is holding is a cut down toothpick painted orange.

















Ed ( Sethndaddy ) had sent me a couple of these wacked out light purple tinted gals. Man they are even to freaky & creepy for me so, tried to make this one a little more normal with some blonde hair, red top and normal skin tone.

Bob...the bunny is going through some more changes now to...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bob...you and Ed...zilla, ya'll scare me...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I scare myself sometimes Hilltop...lol*



tjd241 said:


> You have all day Sunday and all day Monday the 22nd (till Midnight). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> But Remember.... For the sake of fairness, ALL ticket orders *must* be paid for prior to the drawing in order to take part in the drawing. If you ordered tickets and did not send me a check or money order please get that moving *QUICKLY*.
> 
> I have sent out return confirmations for every payment I received... _The deadline for payments is Friday March 26th... Don't Delay.... Mail Today!!_ Thanks! :wave:


Dang it...I was trying to make a neat slot car rabbit for win.  I am not happy with how this came out...DOUBLE DANG. 










Thought that this would come together and be cool...it didn't. Not everything goes the way you plan it. Oh well...NEXT










I am still sending this to Jerry, along with the Gulf Ghia but, have learned something from all of this. Will be sticking to cars from now on and no goofy animals or such. This started out as a 99 cents pullback toy that I wouldn't pay a penny for now. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah 

Bob...Get Well soon Jerry...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHH!!!!  Killer bunny on the loose!!!!:drunk:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, that's one scary Wabbit!  rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Let's Hold The Wabbits For a Moment...*

If you still want to lend a hand to a fellow slothead and at the same time have a chance to win a terrific First Prize or any of the 3 other prizes, you STILL have all day today (the 22nd until Midnight). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

To be fair to ALL paid participants, I'm asking that ALL ticket orders *must* be paid for prior to the drawing in order to take part in the drawing. If you ordered tickets and did not send me a check or money order please get that moving *QUICKLY*.

I have sent out return confirmations for every payment I received to date. *There are still a few outstanding*... The deadline for payments is Friday March 26th... Don't Delay.... Mail Today!!

Thanks everyone. :wave: nd


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Pm sent


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Dave, in the mail today. see pm.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks fellas! ! ... Last minute orders are every bit as good as first day orders!! nd* :hat:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Mine went out today too. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dave, I sent donation on Monday. To Ct. from LI should'nt be long. Thanks!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Dom... You're good to go... Check your AOL... yhm. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ticking away...*

Fingers crossed everybody mailed their payments. USPS give us your best for a change please!!!! nd


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You still have time to catch a last minuite flight to Nuthers...GO, GO, GO!!!*

So, is today the big day? Do we get to find out who the "The Big Weiners" are? :woohoo:

Bob...Nathans Rule...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

No Robert not quite yet.  Drawing is Sunday. nd



bobhch said:


> So, is today the big day? Do we get to find out who the "The Big Weiners" are? :woohoo:
> 
> Bob...Nathans Rule...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*OK here goes...*

*Attention HT Board Members, Raffleteers, Friends O'Gill's, Slot Car HObos, Hooligans, Stock Brokers, Bindlestiffs, Carnies... Oh Hell... anybody listening out there... *

It is with great anticipation that I (and evidently Bob ) announce that the raffle drawing will proceed on schedule this weekend. Because the results are so stellar, I have added a 5th and 6th place prize. They are pictured below. Nothing Earth shattering, but nice lookers. Saturday I will chart and bank the last of the entries we received. Then our in-house technical staff will begin mixing the tickets in our state-of-the-art "Land HO T-Jet Propulsion Laboratory". We spare no expense and are as scientific as they come... I kid you NOT. On Saturday evening you will see the extent of our technical achievments in our fine facility. We will not mix the tickets once, we will not mix them twice, nor even three times. We will mix them hourly until the drawing takes place. Sunday March 28th at approximately noon, my lovely assistant will draw the 6 winners one at a time. I will then immediately post those winners right here for the world to see. Stay tuned for the results and thank-you for the support. :thumbsup: nd

5th Place









6th Place


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The Stage Is Set....*

79 raffle tickets were sold to benefit our good friend Win43 Jerry Gill. Also there are a few (non-raffle) downright dang generous donations that have come in ($50 from Joe65skylarkGS) and also some pledged and enroute from other sources. That means at minimum... we've raised $840 for Jerry and his wife. PLEASE give yourselves a hand... I'm very happy with these results and I thank you all so much for your help. 

NOW... Here is a RARE glimpse inside the Land HO T-Jet Propulsion Laboratory. Notice all the dials and gauges?.... Now *dat's* science!! Here are the raw materials and devices involved in the process.










Individually machined thin slices of Titanium were digitally numbered. Then they were carefully and uniquely matched to each entrant's purchase using only the last 2 decimal places. The tickets are tracked as 01 thru 79. (ie: 5 purchased, 01 to 05 assigned to the name of the entrant and _only_ to that entrant, there were _*no*_ doubled numbers since less than 100 were sold) 










The hardened ChroMoly Vanadium Steel mixing chamber is pictured below.










... Now we mix, mix, and mix. :wave: CYA Sunday for the results. nd


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

brings a tear to my eye, bunch o stand up dudes!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Good things happen to good people...*

Nuther Dave,

Man you have that HT way of glamorizing and Spit Shine that makes me crack up. RALMAO Quaote nd "Individually machined thin slices of Titanium were digitally numbered."..:jest:

And people call me Crazy? Wait I am...lol this is great!! 

This is a HUGE success story! :thumbsup::thumbsup: WOW! It is nice to know that mankind is still alive and living right along with our good buddy Win43 aka: Jerry!!

Bob...Does this just puts a jump back into your step or what...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mankind Bob??*

... How about Womankind??... Mrs Nuther just tossed $20 in the kitty... 










...and speaking of kittys... our cat Ched just said to me... "Hey Nuther" _( he calls me Nuther too )_... "Add 2 more prizes, these guys dug deep fer old Win"..... Can't argue with that I said... so we now have.... 

MORE PRIZES........ :hat::hat::hat::hat::hat:

Prize #7 - '37 Ford Nurora Body Kit plus an AFX Nomad Body

Prize #8 - '37 Ford Nurora Body Kit plus an AFX Pick-Up Body

Drawing still tomorrow... still mixing tickets!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

DARN IT, I thought the cat was volunteering herself for 9th place. Oh I wanted to win! Bonus: she is a lot less scary than the bunny! Shoot, the current lead kitty here doesn't take well to newcomers, so I guess it's just as well. 

Beeee you tee full job all around! Only thing I wanna know is, where can I pick up the live feed of the drawing? Satellite or ethernet? Is security too tight to disclose the exact location? High tech, man! AND PINK TICKETS, is that a silk hat they are being drawn from?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Undisclosed location and/or location(s)...*

*Sorry Split... Sorry fellas... Land HO's T.J.P.L. is a Black Op's secure facility. Because any broadcasted signal from the lab could be triangulated and compromise our operation, I'm afraid these few rare glimpses are all that are possible to show. Here is the last one that was cleared as below Top Secret...

The hardened mixing chamber is coated with the finest felt available. This provides for less wear and tear on the Titanium slices as they tumble in the chamber. *


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

my wife just saw the state of the art set up for picking the winners and said you guys are all Nuts!:tongue:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*So...*



41-willys said:


> my wife just saw the state of the art set up for picking the winners and said you guys are all Nuts!:tongue:


Tell me something we didn't already know. :wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

funny you say that 41 i showed my wife this lastnite her reply "you guys have too much time on your hands" my reply " o yea i hav,nt seen anything on your shoeshopping site about helping somebody out" you can never have enough crokodial stupid lookin plastic shoes!! ha.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I dunno Joe....*

 *That's DANGEROUS territory yer travelin through there my friend... A woman and her shoes... That's something to think twice about getting in-between!! Like the State Department on Mission Impossible... I'm afraid I'll have to disavow any knowledge of your actions (or recent statements). *


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*The process is complete...*

*A short time ago fire-suited safety crews moved in and began engaging LHO's Proprietary Centrifigul Braking System on the now superheated ChroMoly mixing chamber. After the chamber had stopped spinning and the flames and heat had disappated, the LHO staff moved in and began the step by step process of removing the 8 individually numbered slices of Titanium. Still hot to the touch... we donned asbestos gloves and wiped the carbon buildup from the slices one at a time so we could read them. Without further interruption the results are as follows... 

Grand Prize of Complete Set of Nurora '37's ... Jack0Fall ticket #08

Runner-Up #1 6pack of JL Tjets ... roadrner ticket #30

Runner-Up #2 Bobzilla Customs ... slotcarman12078 ticket #60

Runner-Up #3 ND Customs ... mking ticket #75

Runner-Up #4 new release AW Camaro ... kcl ticket #57

Runner-Up #5 new release AW Camaro ... LDThomas ticket #49

Runner-Up #6 '37 Nurora Body Kit and afx Nomad Bod joegri Ticket #05

Runner-Up #7 '37 Nurora Body Kit and afx Pick-Up Bod Dyno Dom Ticket #66

We'll be in touch with all the lucky winners to doublecheck shipping info.

OK time for thanks to all involved...

First and foremost, thanks to Hank for letting us get in front of you all.

Special thanks to prize donors Tom Stumpf (tomHOcars), Dennis Sieck (partspig), Bob..gave us customs...Zilla, and Mrs. Nuther for the extra 2 AW cars.

Thanks to all who purchased tickets and to non-ticketed donors who made this event such a success. 

Thanks to all who wanted to participate and couldn't too. It did not go unnoticed that we're all in a pretty crummy economy as of late. Please be assured that the moral support alone meant so much and lent even more value to what we were trying to accomplish here than you might think. 

We did good fellas. $860+ for Jerry and his wife. That should keep the doctor away for a little while... or at least his billing secretary!!! 

Thanks again :wave:....nd 


*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A huge round of applause to everyone who made this event happen, and for Hank for granting the sticky!!!! Congrats winners!!! (_we all are for participating_) and I hope Jerry is able to sleep a little better knowing we're here to help!!! Well Done ND!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Get well soon Jerry!!! We miss ya!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats to the lucky winners. Well done to all involved. Awesome result!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Job well done ND!!! Please give a shout out to the safety crew as well. Congratulations to all the winners and loosers in this deal!!! Get well soon Jerry...RM


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

wow nuther good going on the raffle,and hats off to all the generosity it created for such a good cause!alas i am so broke i can't pay attention,but my heart goes out to win and family,and of course all who rallied to this great cause!way to go hobbytalk!congrats to all!


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

This was a great idea, nice going all. Had a little fun and helped a person who needed a hand. All good stuff.

Except...

I'm never going to get that bunny image out of my head.

Good work to all who put this on and get well soon Jerry.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Congratulations to all the winners and loosers in this deal!!! Get well soon Jerry...RM


You know I was thinking... I think it's fair to say that there were no losers involved in this... That's why we called it the Win-Win Raffle!!!!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

congrats to all the winners:thumbsup: and to everyone else, great job!


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*Holy Carp!!!!*

Are you guys kidding me? :freak: I can count on one hand the number of times I won a raffle (still have four fingers and a thumb left over). I am totally speechless. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to everybody that had a hand in helping pull this raffle together. Congratulations to all the winners (everybody that participated). My thoughts and prayers are for Jerry and his family during the coming months.

Jeff


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Nuther and everyone else *pats myself on the back quickly* thanks for all the donations that made this work. 

Congratulations all you Lucky Winners!! 

Bob...take care Jerry...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hats off to all the contributors and especially you Dave!

A great thing for a great guy... by great people. Take a bow!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Congrats to all!! The very best to Jerry!! As always, thanks to Hank!
I appreciate the opportunity to participate and the generosity of all
who donated & worked to make it possible!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice job Dave! Congrats to all the winners!! And many thanks to all the guys and Gals that chipped in for the prizes!!:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Speechless!*

OMG! I saw this post and will respond properly when my head clears. All I can say for now is that I am absolutely speechless!! WOW!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats and another big thanks to you ND. :thumbsup: 

Another sucessful and fun event for members! :thumbsup::thumbsup: OFD


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Attention Raffle Winners >>>>>>>*

Just for my own sanity sake (or what's left of it)... *Please* induldge me and PM or email your *complete* mailing address where we can ship your package to. Those will be going out in the next week to 10 days (sooner if that can be managed). :thumbsup: 

Thanks Very Much.... nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

....otherwise all prizes will be shipped to model murdering for safe keeping

C/O: Gus


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*slotcarman I sent that Ambulance to your house today ( and the Zilla Roadster )*



Bill Hall said:


> ....otherwise all prizes will be shipped to model murdering for safe keeping
> 
> C/O: Gus


LOL Sorry Gus,

I already know slotcarmans adress and shipped out his cars after work today. 

Better luck next time...Meeeeeeeeeow

Bb......zilla


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Great raffle Dave. You are to be commended for taking the time and effort
to put this all together. You had some really nice prizes, but it really wasn't
about what could be won, but about helping out someone who needed it.

kcl

p.s. pm sent I Think


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

nd, you have a PM... Enjoy...

Jeff


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad to do it Dave.:thumbsup:

Please keep us posted.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Got my box today, and as usual, Bob Zilla was more than generous!!!! Thanks again ND for putting on a great event, and thanks to all the awesome guys for donating all these great prizes too!!! :thumbsup: Oh, one more thing! Thanks to the great health care pros that are making this fantastic recovery happen for Jerry!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

David, rec'd. my bodies today, Thanks! 
Very Best regards to Jerry & his family!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

A rather eclectic mix there eh Dom??... hope they are of use (wish it was more). Enjoy though. :thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Youse Are The Best .......*

Youse guys are absolutely amazing!!!!!! I don't know what to say ...... 'cept ..... when I was reading this thread I got something in my eye and my wife had to finish reading it for me. You really tried to make me cry ..... BUT i'm not talking and you can't make me ....... "can you pass the Kleenex?" This is why HT is the BEST!!!!! Everybody has been so supportive. You'll never know just how very much that helped/helps. And then the raffle ..... I'M SPEECHLESS. All I can say is
THANK YOU!!!!
That should put one heck of a dent in my hospital deductable.

Jerry & Cynthia


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Jerry, if there is anything else I can do please ask.

Have a great Easter and enjoy your family on this holiday.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*yes... yes we did...*



win43 said:


> You really tried to make me cry


... as a matter of fact... grab another handful and turn around because.. *We're all standing behind you **right now!!!!* :lol:

aaaaaaahhhh.... April Fool ! ! 

Seriously Jer... Your very welcome. :thumbsup:... We know *you* and we also know that you would be first in line to help if it was one of us. I gotta tell you though, you'd actually need another box of tissues if you saw some of the things I saw. I told Hank in an email the other day what I really believe... I was lucky enough to have walked among giants for a couple weeks. We have some big hearts and genenerous spirits on our slot car board and beyond. People gave with no interest in winning or concern for prizes... they just asked " How can I help? "... I think that pretty much sums it up.

Happy Easter Everyone.... :wave:


----------

